# Bicycle identification if possible



## Dmar73 (Nov 13, 2019)

First post for me, I was hoping that some here could identify a bicycle, or any of them in this photo?  This is a family photo, my great grandfather is far left hold the bicycle that is facing front (ideally thats the bicycle I’d like identified) The most prominent bicycle is being held (side profile) front and center. I believe that bicycle and the one my great grandfather is holding are the same (based on the head badge, fork and what I can see of the crank)  thank you in advance and I hope you enjoy the photo.


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 13, 2019)

*Four machines are badged the same.*
*See Images Below.*

*….. patric



@Dmar73 

11/14/2019 …. 9:25 AM

Sir … I have deleted all of my foto-shopped
images of your initial posting in Entry #1.

After working nearly four hours to add clarity 
and magnification to your foto (for the sole 
purpose of helping you I.D. a bicycle in a ''family
photo'') … I find that you have no reaction to 
my contribution.   Not even a ''Wow''.*


----------



## Dmar73 (Nov 13, 2019)

I noticed that they were the same too! Hope that makes it easier for someone to ID... I’ve been searching the internet to no avail yet..


----------



## Dmar73 (Nov 13, 2019)

Fauber crank set?  Anyone recognize the head badge? and it would seem many of the bikes have the same crank set and badge, did (if Fauber) supply to more than one manufacturer?  Thanks


----------



## fattyre (Nov 13, 2019)

All I can identify is some serious mustaches!  Great photo, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dmar73 (Nov 13, 2019)

fattyre said:


> All I can identify is some serious mustaches!  Great photo, thanks for sharing.



 Edwardian era....mustaches were all the rage!


----------



## oldspoke (Nov 13, 2019)

Great photo and thanks for sharing .
Might that be the club banner, Saint George, by the cyclist 3rd from left ? Also barely visible between the to gents far right. Where did Great Grand Dad live ?
It is unusual to see a bugler (seated 3rd from right) in a cycling photo at this late date. Club buglers, as I understand it, were more popular
and prevalent in the 1880's. 
Sorry, I have no help on the bikes I.D.


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 14, 2019)

*These last two badge pics were magnified to 700 MB then cropped to fit the CABE image-size limit of 70-75 MB.

700 MB was no more clearer than 70 MB. **Believe It Or Not.*


*Foto-Shopped Images Removed … 11/14/2019 … 9:41 AM*


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 14, 2019)

*Hell-Yes *… *Foto manipulation takes a lot of time* *!!
The modifications shown in Entries #2 and #8 .. clock in
at just under four hours.*


----------



## stezell (Nov 14, 2019)

Dmar73 said:


> Fauber crank set?  Anyone recognize the head badge? and it would seem many of the bikes have the same crank set and badge, did (if Fauber) supply to more than one manufacturer?  Thanks



Yes sir Fauber supplied more than just one manufacturer if I'm not mistaken. Where was the photo taken? Very cool picture. 
Sean


----------



## Blue Streak (Nov 14, 2019)

Some references to a St. George Wheelmen club in New York City:

From the 1899 Brooklyn Daily Eagle Almanac:





From May 13, 1899 issue of _The Times _(Philadelphia




From the 1900 Brooklyn Daily Eagle Almanac:


----------



## Craig Allen (Nov 14, 2019)

I would date this photo more mid to late 1890's. The bicycle your grandfather has as well as the other identical bikes appear to have steel rims. The bugler looks like a Civil War veteran. There is an interesting piece of bicycle equipment sitting on the shoulder of the man in back of the bugler. So as the club is riding down country roads and encounters an unfriendly, barking, and biting dog, does this piece of equipment get tossed overboard as the club rides safely away?


----------



## farkasthegoalie (Nov 14, 2019)

This is a great photo! Diggin' the dude with the kitten on his shoulder!


----------



## Dmar73 (Nov 14, 2019)

I should have stated this would have been in Philadelphia, my great grandfather lived from 1843-1922.  At this stage of his life from what few pictures I have of him I would guess it was 1900, but that’s just a guess.  The head badge definitely has a unique shape, I have to think someone will ID it based on the badge and fork. Thanks for all of you help and insight so far! Dave


----------



## Dmar73 (Nov 14, 2019)

hoofhearted said:


> *Four machines are badged the same.*
> *See Images Below.*
> 
> *….. patric
> ...




my apologies, literally my first post here on CABE and I’m still trying to figure out how to use the format as I’ve not used it before...... keeps logging me out etc etc.   but thank you for your effort.  Zero intent to offend anyone!


----------



## Dmar73 (Nov 14, 2019)

Zoomed in on the head badge . Thank you for any thoughts or advice.
(Took me abt 45 second)


----------



## Dmar73 (Nov 14, 2019)

Another close up of the fork and head badge


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 14, 2019)

Forks


----------



## gkeep (Nov 14, 2019)

Great photograph, thanks for sharing. That bugle and campaign hat would have been standard military issue from 1890s to 1910. There was an English manufacturer of bikes called St. George Cycles. https://oldbike.wordpress.com/1905-new-rapid-ladies-st-georges-engineering/.

Interesting they've pinned or sewn the club flags to their sleeves.


----------



## Dmar73 (Nov 14, 2019)

gkeep said:


> Great photograph, thanks for sharing. That bugle and campaign hat would have been standard military issue from 1890s to 1910. There was an English manufacturer of bikes called St. George Cycles. https://oldbike.wordpress.com/1905-new-rapid-ladies-st-georges-engineering/.
> 
> Interesting they've pinned or sewn the club flags to their sleeves.



Thank you, cool Link!


----------



## Blue Streak (Nov 15, 2019)

Have not been able to find anything that looks like the name badge in photo. It does not appear to be one of the larger volume nationally sold makers. There were lots of small regional bicycle manufacturers in late 1890's. Details on the four similar bicycles in the photo indicate no earlier than 1899. Will only know for sure what make they are if someone can ID the name badge.

Seat post binder system shows up in a lot of ads during 1898-99. Handle bar stem mounting system fairly common up until around 1900.

Front sprocket does look like the Fauber pattern that was filed for patent November 26, 1898. I do not know how long they offered this pattern:













From a Fauber discussion on CABE:








Similar fork crown and legs start showing up on 1898-99 bicycles:

1899 Patee:




1899 Vim:




1899 Fowler:




1899 Pathfinder:




1899 Alcazar:




1899 Manson:




1899 Romeo:


----------



## David Brown (Nov 15, 2019)

The wood frame bike  with a Fauber sprocket  and crank is a Comet. made in Toronto Canada


----------



## Dmar73 (Nov 15, 2019)

Thank you very much Blue Streak! Just sat down from work, can’t wait to pour over this!


----------



## Dmar73 (Nov 15, 2019)

David Brown said:


> The wood frame bike  with a Fauber sprocket  and crank is a Comet. made in Toronto Canada



Cool, I’ll do some research on that too!


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 15, 2019)

Says St George Utah or Canada?  I like the guy carrying the tire pump.  They aren't wimps.


----------



## Dmar73 (Nov 16, 2019)

Goldenrod said:


> Says St George Utah or Canada?  I like the guy carrying the tire pump.  They aren't wimps.



St. George Society is a pro English charitable organization started in the 1700’s and still in operation today in Philadelphia, PA and possibly elsewhere


----------



## Brian R. (Nov 17, 2019)

I think it's unusual to have 4 bikes from the same manufacturer in the same club photo, and I believe this provides your biggest clue. You said your great grandfather lived in Philadelphia, and I'm willing to bet he and his 3 friends wanted to buy a locally made bike. It's even possible one or more of that group worked at the bike factory. 

Thewheelmen.org has a list of brands made in the U.S. including several from Philadelphia. If you have no luck with online searches you could try the city archives for trade literature and photo collections. It is an unusual badge and you only have to match the shape. If you are persistent I think you will find it. Good luck.


----------

